# playstation 3 & xbox 360 specs (xbox360 v ps3)



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok sorry if i have put this in the wrong place but i did not know were to put it.

does anyone know what all the playstation 3 specs are and the xbox 360 specs are, wich console will be the best


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I have a feeling with PS3 and Cell processor, and all the other features it will be the best, also more expensive (or atleast thats what the word is).
XBOX 360 i think is going to pretty much be a slim computer that can do all sorts of computer stuff, kinda like a media center pc, but small and plays xbox games.
I'm sure you could go to places like ign.com or some popular gaming site and search for xbox360 or ps3 and get TONS more info than that. W8 about 1 more month until all the E3 (electronic expo)'s information is put online.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

ok thanks, i have seen some screenshots of game son the xbox 360 and they graphics look crap, i have seen better graphics on the ps2 lol, i really have.
i dont think the xbox 360 will be used to its max capabilities like the xbox was not as all games on that are crap, and have crap craphics.
ok i found out some specs about the xbox 360 and apparently its going to have 3, 3.2ghz ibm power pc processors in it and reveloutionery ati radoen graphics with over 512mb memory, so the xbox 360 uses 3, 3.2ghz processors, there the same as normal computers use are they?, cool i could buy a xbox 360 and rip the motherboard out and processors and upgrade my computer 

whats a cell processor?


----------



## wuggish (Mar 27, 2005)

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html

Xbox 360 kiks PS3's ***


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

rumor/true?= Cell processor--> sony's special processor for ps3, (make everything cell shaded??)


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

what about the "Revolution!"

even though its not going to be as powerful as its contenders, Nintendo's 'Revolution' will be pretty sweet.

all wireless controllers
online play
downloadable classic games
full dvd-sized games with backwards compatibility for GC games

screw the ps3; i might check out the xbox 360, but what im waitin for is the new Nintendo.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

nintendo, get away lol there crap, nintendo might aswell just go and sulk in a corner, ps3 and xbox 360 are the big boys here, nintendo is a little pre-school.

i have always hated nintendo, its cos of mario, mario makes me sick


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

wuggish said:


> http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/617/617951p1.html
> 
> Xbox 360 kiks PS3's ***


Their giving an estimate on that, the PS3 isnt even ready like the xbox 360.

Heres the PS3 Specs: http://www.scei.co.jp/

512 MB RAM, 7x3.2GHz cores - total of 10 threads on the cell chip (4 more than XBOX 360). DVD and HD-DVD (Blu-Ray) ROM's. Bluetooth technology for the controllers and a headset. 10BaseT, 100BaseTX - 1000BaseT times 3 (1 input, 2 output) and Wireless b/g. 2 Teraflops system floating point performance (1 teraflop more than xbox360.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

THAT IS SO FAST!
yah sad to say it but nintendo's gonna have lotsa trouble now, they already are havin trouble.


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't like the ps3, and I feel that sony's era is over. they're having SERIOUS cooling problems for the proccessors (something like they're trying to air cool them or something like that), and I realy don't think that another teraflop is going to make that much of a difference at that level for a few years at least. And about the xbox 360 graphics? the reason they're so bad at the minute is that the games havn't been coded for a teraflop, they were coded for the XBOX. :up:


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Playstation = win
XBox = lose

oneoneoneshift


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

sony will figure something out. You think that a company like sony is going to let cooling mess them up?
Think of all the various other gadgets they make.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

cheese said:


> Their giving an estimate on that, the PS3 isnt even ready like the xbox 360.
> 
> Heres the PS3 Specs: http://www.scei.co.jp/
> 
> 512 MB RAM, 7x3.2GHz cores - total of 10 threads on the cell chip (4 more than XBOX 360). DVD and HD-DVD (Blu-Ray) ROM's. Bluetooth technology for the controllers and a headset. 10BaseT, 100BaseTX - 1000BaseT times 3 (1 input, 2 output) and Wireless b/g. 2 Teraflops system floating point performance (1 teraflop more than xbox360.


omg so that total processor speed is going to be 22.4ghz, this is unbeleveable, i can see why there having cooling problems, i think in the end it wont be air cooled, isnt sapphire making a radeon card cooled my liquid metal or somthing, well somthing like 40 times more conductive than water, i think they will go for a soloution like liquid cooling then, if that processor speed is right then the ps3 is going to be kick ***, its not coming out untill next year they have loads more time to sort problems out, lol a cooling problem wont stop them, sony aint just some man in a room trying to make invent things lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

http://www.ps3portal.com/?view=article&article=108
PS3's gonna pwn, not to mention if ur rich it'll be the center of your living room life.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i wish they would also put windows media centre edition on the ps3, they might aswell, its near enougth a media centre pc.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

There will be something very similar. I have a feeling it will have its own operating system with all the capabilities. (web/email/media/gaming/appz).
But it won't be windows, MS is prolly gonna use something like that for the XBOX, they wouldn't give it to sony, that would only hurt sales.
There will be people out there who go and design other dashboards for the cell processor but we can't talk about that here i dont think.


----------



## wuggish (Mar 27, 2005)

These are the real specs for the ps3, lol it doesnt have 22GHZ power there would be absolutly no point. Over all the Xbox360 is alot more powerful, but if they dont have the correct software to use it it will be useless. I think im geting a xbox as it is £50 cheaper than the ps3 and better 

* PowerPC-base Core @3.2GHz
* 1 VMX vector unit per core
* 512KB L2 cache
* 7 x SPE @3.2GHz
* 7 x 128b 128 SIMD GPRs
* 7 x 256KB SRAM for SPE
* * 1 of 8 SPEs reserved for redundancy total floating point performance: 218 GFLOPS

GPU: RSX @550MHz

* 1.8 TFLOPS floating point performance
* Full HD (up to 1080p) x 2 channels
* Multi-way programmable parallel floating point shader pipelines

Sound: Dolby 5.1ch, DTS, LPCM, etc. (Cell-base processing)

Memory:

* 256MB XDR Main RAM @3.2GHz
* 256MB GDDR3 VRAM @700MHz

System Bandwidth:

* Main RAM: 25.6GB/s
* VRAM: 22.4GB/s
* RSX: 20GB/s (write) + 15GB/s (read)
* SB: 2.5GB/s (write) + 2.5GB/s (read)

System Floating Point Performance: 2 TFLOPS

Storage:

* HDD
* Detachable 2.5 HDD slot x 1

I/O:

* USB: Front x 4, Rear x 2 (USB2.0)
* Memory Stick: standard/Duo, PRO x 1
* SD: standard/mini x 1
* CompactFlash: (Type I, II) x 1

Communication: Ethernet (10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX, 1000BASE-T) x3 (input x 1 + output x 2)

Wi-Fi: IEEE 802.11 b/g

Bluetooth: Bluetooth 2.0 (EDR)

Controller:

* Bluetooth (up to 7)
* USB2.0 (wired)
* Wi-Fi (PSP®)
* Network (over IP)

AV Output:

* Screen size: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p
* HDMI: HDMI out x 2
* Analog: AV MULTI OUT x 1
* Digital audio: DIGITAL OUT (OPTICAL) x 1

CD Disc media (read only):

* PlayStation CD-ROM
* PlayStation 2 CD-ROM
* CD-DA (ROM), CD-R, CD-RW
* SACD Hybrid (CD layer), SACD HD
* DualDisc (audio side), DualDisc (DVD side)

DVD Disc media (read only):

* PlayStation 2 DVD-ROM
* PLAYSTATION 3 DVD-ROM
* DVD-Video: DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW

Blu-ray Disc media (read only):

* PLAYSTATION 3 BD-ROM
* BD-Video: BD-ROM, BD-R, BD-RE


----------



## lunchbox (May 5, 2005)

In all of the comparisons ive seen PS3 has come out on top. But ultimately, At this very point in time, Benchmark comparisons are irrelevant. Its ultimately going to come down to which has better quality gameplay. I dont honestly think that 1 squillionth of a pixel being 3 times more shaded is really going to sway me either way.

If you do want to go from a technical spec standpoint though, Sony will take the time to get things right. The xbox 360 i hear is rumoured the be released later on this year, So obviously they will control the market for console gamers up until the PS3 is released. But after that they are in some serious ****, because honestly, With all the specs that ive seen on the cell and if it delivers what is promised (Not sure how likely that is) then we are about to enter an entirely new generation of gaming.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

"will ship with a 2.5 inch detachable hard drive"...... 
Cool the hard drive is back, I wonder how big it will be.

I'm a Sony guy, so I'll probably get one.... After the price drops a bit and they have time to work out the inevitable "kinks". 

Though I was a bit burned when I found out what the "underground" moders could do with the X-Box.. (..... more than just X-Box games...... shhh)  

Nintendo????.... I don't think I'll get one of those, I just never really liked their "kiddie" games, and refusal to lower game prices... I do like Zelda... Luckily a friend has a Game Cube, so I'll just borrow it.. 
If Nintendo could launch at about $100-150... (unlikely) I think they could draw me in.. 
I hope those "classic" downloads will be Free or at least under a $1.. The newer stuff ... under $10-20... 

For now I'll eagerly await the PS3.. :up: 

One good thing for Micro and Sony... these things are so fast now, I don't think there will be much risk of someone making an emulator. 
I know my PC can't compete with those specs..


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i think xbox 360 games will not be as igh quality as the ps3 games, look at ps2 games, there better, xbox games are bad, they have bad gameplay and also xbox graphics are not used to there max, ps2 has better graphics games than the xbox even though xbox is capable of better, the exeption to the xbox is doom 3, those graphics are stunning, based on what the ps2 was like with the xbox what do you think is going to be best, obviously ps3 is going to be more popular.


NINTENDO are irrelivent, there useless

also there is somthing very simular with nintendo, all there consoles suck and are ugly, but someone said once that there was more power in a gamecube than there was in a ps2, i find that hard to belive .


also, i dont belive anyones pc can compete with those specs, lol not mine anyway, why dont they just merge microsoft and sony well atleast the console part, then get them to build a super computer, with all the power of both consoles in, a multi gaming format power pc.


lol i think if they ever release a 4th playstation then there will be no competition between them, lol whats the next processor speed of the next xbox or ps going to be?
i think since the xbox 1 only had somthing like a 700mhz processor then xbox 360 had like 3.2ghz, then its going to be like 6ghz, thats more realistic, i think that they have chucked some pentium 4 processors or xeon ones into the xbox.

also so the xbox 360 dont have 3x3.2ghz processors then? that would make it at 9.6ghz


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

I read someware that Microsoft is going to relese Halo 3 for the xbox 360 on the same date as the PS3 launch. So it looks like Microsoft is trying to cripple the launch of the PS3 by releaseing the sequal to there best selling game.

I rember what Gates said when/why he made the xbox. He said, "I already own the office, now i want to own the living room too."


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, nitendo's era died out a long time ago, but XBOX bad gameplay? Have you ever heard of a little game called oh I don't know HALO?!?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

lol, i dont know how that will cripple the launch of the ps3 becouse people who have always had a playstation 1 and then 2 will go for the ps3, if a playstaion fan has played on the xbox, they wont like halo2, i have played it on the xbox and i just cant get the hang of those controls, right analouge stick to turn, left to run, then a to jump, you gota take your finger of the analouge stick, why not made the controls like playstation, if it wasent for the controls i would have got an xbox, also i hate that fact that the xbox is the size of a breeze block, it would not fit on my desk were the ps2 more than fits, i always have being a fan of playstation and i will be a fan for the time to come, no cool game that come sout on the xbox will cripple the ps3 launch
i want the newest halo out on pc, its well ace.
(ace on pc, crap on xbox)



i mean the ps3 looks better than the xbox 360

oh yea dont get me wrong halo is ace, but its crap on the xbox, its all to do with the controls, i have only played it on an xbox using a 15" tv before lol, so that might be part of it aswell.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

will182 said:


> i want the newest halo out on pc, its well ace.
> (ace on pc, crap on xbox)


I agree on that one, it should be on pc. But there makeing it exclusive to xbox to try and force you to buy an xbox/xbox 360 to paly it.  I wouldnt buy the new xbox 360 just for Halo 3 by any means. However its so hyped up and alot of people are so obsessed with the Halo they will buy anything with the name on it.

I myself will probbly get both the xbox 360 & the PS3 shortly after they come out and get the best of both worlds.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

*edit*


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

how can a game be good for pc and bad for a console? It's the same game. And those controls, they're called noraml fps controls. You don't realise it, but you use the same thing when you play cs on the pc. left hand for movement, right hand for aim and turning.
And the XBOX 360 looks amazing in my opinion


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

wuggish said:


> These are the real specs for the ps3, lol it doesnt have 22GHZ power there would be absolutly no point. Over all the Xbox360 is alot more powerful, but if they dont have the correct software to use it it will be useless. I think im geting a xbox as it is £50 cheaper than the ps3 and better
> 
> * PowerPC-base Core @3.2GHz
> * 1 VMX vector unit per core
> ...


You specs are no different then what i put.. Just worded more neatly.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

talon03 said:


> how can a game be good for pc and bad for a console? It's the same game. And those controls, they're called noraml fps controls. You don't realise it, but you use the same thing when you play cs on the pc. left hand for movement, right hand for aim and turning.
> And the XBOX 360 looks amazing in my opinion


no all i use on the pc mainly is the mouse obviously, and for up, down, left and right i use the number pad on the right side of the keyboard, its alot easyer


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

iXneonXi said:


> There will be something very similar. I have a feeling it will have its own operating system with all the capabilities. (web/email/media/gaming/appz).
> But it won't be windows, MS is prolly gonna use something like that for the XBOX, they wouldn't give it to sony, that would only hurt sales.
> There will be people out there who go and design other dashboards for the cell processor but we can't talk about that here i dont think.


if it has an operating system on it will be based on windows media centre edition i think


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

will182 said:


> i wish they would also put windows media centre edition on the ps3, they might aswell, its near enougth a media centre pc.


Then Microsoft will win. At least put some sort of media centre on it, but not Microsoft's!

I'm curious to see how Sony does. I don't think they underachieved with the other systems, but they need to have something more powerful (and realible after 2yrs of service! ) or I'm defecting...  But I wouldn't count Nintendo out of the race yet though, thier Gamecube suprisingly held strong against PS2 and XBOX.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

iXneonXi said:


> There will be people out there who go and design other dashboards for the cell processor but we can't talk about that here i dont think.


We can discuss it, but not tell how to or where to go and get kind of thing 

Does anyone know if the PS3 will be backward compatible with the PS and PS2?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well in that case some underground group of people will create a really nice OS for the PS3, taking full advantage of the cell, and probably using some linux code. You'll be able to do same stuff as in XBOX 360 except i see the xbox is gonna have a tv tuner right, idk if the ps3 is going to have one of those.

Another ground i want to touch on-- The PS3 has great potential, graphics could be unbeleivably real, thing is, nobody (as in game designers) is going to put so much time in as to produce *pixel by pixel* a human face to be viewed on 1080p HD on TWO! tvs. Sure, if they did and you were rich enough to have 2x52 inch HDTV's then wow, thats some good gameplay, but i doubt they will take that much time out to produce that perfect quality. Somewhere close that could look it, but not the real deal. They'll prolly have2 start CATScanning people .

And for NINTENDO-- they are really behind but not gone, people love their titles like Metroid, Zelda, Sonic, Mario, Harvest Moon, and so on and so on. Nintendo has always released their consoles for lower prices - and even their games - than their competitors, this is why they will stick in the market, able to give the gaming experience to those with less money or who can't buy the expensive PS3's or XBOX's.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

oh yeah i forgot to add to the first sentence:

We should know what's going on in the *dark side* so we can be prepared to start closing threads 

Well, it would be a waste of SONY's time if no game designers wont do the work. They'll be out of a job in seconds becuase they won't go into the new technology.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> We can discuss it, but not tell how to or where to go and get kind of thing
> 
> Does anyone know if the PS3 will be backward compatible with the PS and PS2?


well obviously it will, also its obviouse the ps3 will have a tv tuner in, as soon as they found out the xbox 360 had a tv tuner in they would of tried to cram one in, also wow whats the bbig deal if it dont, most people have tv anyway lol, people have sky, freeview and all that tv crap, so you dont really want on in the ps3 anyway.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Actually it would be a big addition. They MUST include an HDTV 1080p tuner inside it, the law in the united states is all broadcasts must be available in HD after i think 2008, and all tvs must be sold with HD tuners in them as soon as 2006-7, HD must be available for all in preparation for the move to all HD programming.
Also, if you could do it with an XBOX Sony isn't going to let them be ahead in any place, so M$ may chunk in Windows Longhorn Media Edition, SONY's gonna design a dashboard so good (hopefully) that modders don't plan on taking the time out, they just program for the existing dashboard. Imagine, if the PS3 would have an APP ready system, than there would be all sorts of freeware stuff out for it, not to mention the possibility of a Firefox port.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

kool, ps3 will defenitly be the best, no question about it.

whats is hd?
is it somthing to do with broadbcasting, i know in the uk around 2006-7-8 we are moving to digital aswell, everyone has ot have sky digital or a freeview box, but tv's in this country come with built in freeview now.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

HD is High Definition. HDTV ready is the common terminology. Though I don't think it applies much to gaming consoles, they are not *broadcasting* in that sense.

Will, see you are back... did the mods give you a final warning?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

yea.
hey has hd tv's only just being introduced in america or somthing, is a 100hz tv a hv?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

IDK but HDTV's been around for a long time in america, but the complete HD'edness of the country is coming.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Will, no clue. Pretty much this technology has been out for a while, just wasn't in demand (too much $$$) but now I guess it will be standard.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

yea, lol, i have a crappy 21" tv, the picture is so bad on it


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I have same size but I am not disappointed with the picture it produces, infact it has far better quality than any HD tv i've seen trying to display a non HD signal.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

oh i know what high definition tvs are now, they are tottaly crap, say if you sat right under one then the picture is all wierd like a tft monitor, there crap, everyone in the uk goes for digital, pure flat screen, 100hz, sony wega tv,s, or really think LCD screens but there like £4000 for a decent one (42")

lol my 21" tv has better quality than HD tv's


plasma tv's are also very good tv's


oh no, i was talking about a crap kind of hdtv in the uk, i have looked on use ebuyer and they only have hd tv's, there the oens were say if your watching somthing , your right in a person face, the background aint blured like on a normal tv i think?

hd like that aint i the uk yet, in shops they just sell tv's as plasma/lcd wich are far better than hd tv's anyway.

my dad 100hz tv is a very chuncky tv, only 28" but is got a cracking picture, i only dream of having a 42" tv


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

HDTV is the quality of the picture. Sounds like you are talking about other flat screens that have poor viewing from angles.

Plasmas are good, but they burn out easily


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I can't totally agree on that last post. The HDTV's aren't properly setup and they aren't getting the proper signal, a full HD programming (for example voom) would look better. The only reason why standard picture looks better on a normal TV than on HD is because it doesn't have to be blown up to fit the TV.
Plasma TVs are bad, after a certain amount of time the screen just dies, thats pretty much a set thought in America, everyone these days is buying some sort of flat thign or rear projection.

The UK must not have good HD programming or you are not getting it.

Tidus seemed to get to that one before me, well I'll second his word, also viewing from and angle shouldn't be a problem if your couch is set right down a straight line from your tv


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

know what sux? i hust got an xbox this past christmas... lol and i think im gonna want to xbox 360.... too bad its so expensive


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm probably going to buy a PS2 or XBOX when the PS3 or 360 comes out, I never have the $$ to afford the latest system, or atleast I'll wait until i get a job.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

i have had a ps2 for 3 years now, i am unsure to wait untill the ps3 comes out or go and buy a psp


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

my dad got a 42" (could be 46" i forget) Samsung DLP.... and HD programming is killer on it. i can just imagine playing Madden on true HD mmmmmmm lol and.... i have a job but im not spending 400 on a gaming system when i have an xbox plus just spent 800 on a digital camera....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm just gonna wait until the machines are out for display so I can then see how good it is. I'm sure both machines will be great


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

They'll be amazing, lol WalMart will have to reserve 2 of their nice HD's on display in Home Entertainment for the gaming systems.

Well, i wouldn'tv spent $800 on a Digital Camera, maybe $300, but $800 is a little steep for somthing that just takes pictures IMO.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well it depends, if you want a quality pic that is zoomed out, way out then yes $800 is a good price 

lol, yeah I don't think the tvs in Target are any good to use ethier  they all have burned images on the screens....


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I dont really think i'll be zooming like 80x or anything, actually 8x is more than enough for me  , i'll spend about $250 for a good camera that gets the job done, its better than the film camera we have anyway, yes, its only me, the rest of my family is technologically challenged.

Oh, and at the WalMart by my house their HDTVs are in very good condition, no burning they always have some sports replay going on it or an aquarium.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I was talking about the small crappy ones that they have now for the other consoles


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh yah thoser sad, burnt images and poor quality and small size, wont make the PS3 or xbox appealing.

But the HD ones on display just sitting around the perimeter of HomeEntertainment, now yah, nice.


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

this camera is a nikon d70... its awesome. so im not ready to spend the money quite yet for the 360 (i know its not out yet, right?) maybe next year


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

lol ps3,xbox 360,cameras,tv's lol eventually this thread might have everything in.

i think i might not buy a ps3 or xbox 360, i might just save the money and tottaly revamp my pc, in 2006 there will be grafix cards and processors better than ps3 and xbox 360, its worth building a computer and not buying a ps3 or xbox 360


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Same, i'm a pc gamer i'll save up for pc upgrades.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Right, It would sure help if they would give us a target price on those systems...
Even at $500... I don't think you'll be able to touch a PC that can perform like say a PS3.

If you think about it, Sony and Micro are plenty big enough to take a small hit in price, because they can make it back with games and add-on's Plus the no doubt "bulk" deal they can get from other manufacturers.. 

A PC with those kind of specs... I would guess at $2,000.. I don't even know of one existing right now. (home use)  

PC will catch up, but how long will it take for the average gamer to afford such a "super" computer?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Building costs alot less than buying.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Still, I heard that each of the graphics cards in the PS 3 are about $500 right now..
Any idea what "blue ray" would be?.. It could still cost you more to build a PC than just buying the PS3..



> www.blu-ray.com "May 19, 2005 - TDK Develops 2X, 100GB Blu-ray Disc Prototype" " As with any new technology, the first generation of Blu-ray Disc recorders will be very expensive, but the prices have already begun falling. The Sony BDZ-S77 is currently priced at 222,000 yen ($2,150), while the Panasonic DMR-E700BD is priced at 189,000 yen ($1,830). The discs required to record high-definition video are priced at about 2,700 yen ($26) per disc."


They say after a while prices should fall to about 10% of what DVD is.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

yea but a pc is much better than a gaming console, pc's will overpower the consoles eventually.
blue ray disks i think one would cos about £20, lol there bigger than my old harddrive, think how much you would pay for a 20gb hard drive, bout £4, then times it by 5, that may be the price of a blue ray, i am only guessing.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

PC better than console. Serious gamers buy Dual SLI 6800's (about $900) from nvidia total cost being about $2k for a computer with Maxed out ram, the latest and best motherboard, the best, coolest, most silent and fast processor. With the growing popularity of game clients for linux, there will be a port of linux for cell, because it seems sony wants to sell the cell processor to the market. Then people can just build computers with the cell processor and play something like StarCraft 2.  Happy thinkin... StarCraft2


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

belive me if i had the money i would be a hardcore pc gamer, no one would beast my computer, lol but everyone would say that if they had the money, i want a top of the range mobo like a lan party mobo, what are they lol, intel 925x or somthing, well i would have the best mobo, yea hell yea, i would have the dual sli 6800's, 3.8ghz pentium 4 extreme edition processor, and 1tb hard drive, oh and the best power supply out there, and one kick *** modding kit.

all together to build that pc in my specs it cost me £566- £650, i bought alot of stuff off pcworld.co.uk, i should of used ccl computers and ebuyer.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Switch out the Pentium with an Athlon 64 and _then_ you have the best hardcore pc gaming machine


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

well, the most powerfull pentium 4 out at the moment would kick an amd athlon 64 any day in most things. if i want an amd that means new mobo, lol i need a new mobo  , i think asus is the way to go


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

ASUS A8N deluxe. SLI AMD Athlon 64 I beleive thats one of the best.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

kool !!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

AH after 67 posts and 446 views i think this thread has came to a stand still, shall i mark this thread as solved now?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

meh lets keep talkin 

BTW y did u put frowns on ur mobo?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Lol becouse i am P***** off with my motherboard so i have decided to get an asus p4p800deluxe


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

not as mad at your as i am with mine. Stupid micro mobo


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

lol, yours proberbly will allow you to play games


----------



## two1361 (Apr 13, 2005)

was just thinking, any way to mod the first xbox w/ new mobo and cpu? lol never opened my up so im not sure what is its like but... that would be awesome hehe


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Yea same question but about the ps2, how can i modd a ps2, is there any way?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Of course you can, but we won't tell you. Against teh forum rules.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

how is it againt tech support forums rules, all it is, is getting help upgrading your ps2.
its nothing illigal


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I've seen the posts get closed for it. In any case, if the XBOX and/or PS2 were upgradable then they would be, but they are not so there


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

People mod them, you should see some pictures of modded xboxes, some even have operating systems on them, i have seen some in some book my freind has, they have everyting.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I know I have seen them too... but it's something I'm sure that TSG doesn't support. The only thing I can suggest is google it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah we can't tell how to do it but we know how, and it is definetely possible. Google "Mod 'x'" where 'x' is what you are looking for is about all we can say.

And yes modding I think is considered illegal.


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

Mod x?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

will182 said:


> Mod x?


OK now here's a hint... What have we been talking about hmm??


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

modding lol, cant we change the subject from modding to somthing else


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes change of subject and umm if u have passed 6th grade well "x" is a variable...


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

what should the subject change too? lol


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

E3, why not talk about E3


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

like what at E3 lol i have never read anything about E3


----------

